# How do I get the Hopper OTA tuner?



## richardsp

I have a VIP722, and I was waiting for the OTA tuner to ship before I upgraded to a Hopper. Now that it has, how do I get it?

I called Dish this morning and set up my order for a Hopper and a Slingbox - that part was easy. 

Then I say, I need the OTA Tuner module also... and spent 45 minutes on hold while the CSR went to check if it was available, then checked with her boss, and then checked again... and finally said there wasn't one.

I gave up on my order and came here. 

So, the question is, what do I tell them I want to order, so I make sure I get my OTA Tuner with my Hopper?

Thanks!


----------



## thomasjk

There is an OTA tuner but you have to first have the Hopper installed and activated on your account to be able to order it. Best thing to do is contact one of the DIRT folks here Ray C http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=95802 by PM or RaymondG http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=98831 by PM. They can handle this for you.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Can also order from here :-

https://my.dish.com/customercare/us...ent-prepOrderAccessories.do?order=accessories


----------



## bobukcat

3HaloODST said:


> Can also order from here :-
> 
> https://my.dish.com/customercare/us...ent-prepOrderAccessories.do?order=accessories


I don't think they show up there unless you have a Hopper active on your account. I ended up getting help from the DIRT Team, specifically Ray C via PM to get my two Hoppers with OTA modules ordered.


----------



## 3HaloODST

"bobukcat" said:


> I don't think they show up there unless you have a Hopper active on your account. I ended up getting help from the DIRT Team, specifically Ray C via PM to get my two Hoppers with OTA modules ordered.


Yeah that's true.


----------



## fastford19

So what is this for? I already get my local channels? Am i missing something?


----------



## garys

fastford19 said:


> So what is this for? I already get my local channels? Am i missing something?


Free over the air signals, you can make use of another for other local channels (either ones not on PTAT or major nets during non-PTAT hours) on an additional tuner, or get some local channels Dish does not offer. There would also be no additional monthly charge for these, just the $30 for the equipment. It may also be possible to get channels from another market.


----------



## Max Mike

fastford19 said:


> So what is this for? I already get my local channels? Am i missing something?


If your market is like mine through Dish you get 25% of the actual local channels available OTA.


----------



## P Smith

or 15% in other place(s)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Do you still need to order the Hopper OTA module? Please let me know or you can order one at mydish.com from the Order From Store. Please let me know. Thanks.



richardsp said:


> I have a VIP722, and I was waiting for the OTA tuner to ship before I upgraded to a Hopper. Now that it has, how do I get it?
> 
> I called Dish this morning and set up my order for a Hopper and a Slingbox - that part was easy.
> 
> Then I say, I need the OTA Tuner module also... and spent 45 minutes on hold while the CSR went to check if it was available, then checked with her boss, and then checked again... and finally said there wasn't one.
> 
> I gave up on my order and came here.
> 
> So, the question is, what do I tell them I want to order, so I make sure I get my OTA Tuner with my Hopper?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bookwalk

I ordered one, received it, and it is not recognized on my Hopper, so is basically useless--any suggestions? Can I get a refund?


----------



## P Smith

if you will send it back after getting RMA, try ... call CSR for that


----------



## bobukcat

bookwalk said:


> I ordered one, received it, and it is not recognized on my Hopper, so is basically useless--any suggestions? Can I get a refund?


Do you have software on the Hopper that supports it? It will only work with S229 or later. You may need to wait for the new software to be downloaded (timeframe for this to be pushed to all Hoppers is unknown) before it will be recognized by the Hopper.


----------



## 3HaloODST

"P Smith" said:


> if you will send it back after getting RMA, try ... call CSR for that


Incorrect. If he still has the S222 software then Hopper will not recognize the tuner until the new software is rolled to his receiver.


----------



## P Smith

If a device is not functioning as advertized or it's functionality cannot be used, then it must returned to the seller, who is usually require RMA.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Well true, you did answer his question literally. However there are approaches that make more sense such as waiting for the inevitable OTA software update. Not sure why Dish didn't time the release of the hardware and software better, but I am also not surprised. I've had the proper software for over a week now, with no major issues whatsoever. OTA works great.


----------



## P Smith

You gave other opinion, now it's his choice. Both should be palpable.


----------



## jlluck

Glad there's finally an OTA solution for the Hopper but not happy about having to pay $30 for it when my old 722 had it built in. 
We don't get PBS in HD so the only way to watch/record it is OTA so I think Dish should be giving these little things away to Hopper owners. Or sell for about $10. Not $30.
There, I feel better now that I ranted.


----------



## banderson28

The Dish Store shows the OTA module out of stock. Anyone have any idea how long until it is back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] Network

banderson28 said:


> The Dish Store shows the OTA module out of stock. Anyone have any idea how long until it is back in stock?


We don't have any sort of ETA, but we will be sure to provide you with any updates we may receive


----------



## jlluck

jlluck said:


> Glad there's finally an OTA solution for the Hopper but not happy about having to pay $30 for it when my old 722 had it built in.
> We don't get PBS in HD so the only way to watch/record it is OTA so I think Dish should be giving these little things away to Hopper owners. Or sell for about $10. Not $30.
> There, I feel better now that I ranted.


Gotta apologize here. Was editing my channel list the other night and found our local PBS is now in HD. I am complete. Still would like the adapter to be cheaper.


----------



## thomasjk

jlluck said:


> Gotta apologize here. Was editing my channel list the other night and found our local PBS is now in HD. I am complete. Still would like the adapter to be cheaper.


The OTA module for the 722K is $50 but it is a dual tuner.


----------



## garys

jlluck said:


> Gotta apologize here. Was editing my channel list the other night and found our local PBS is now in HD. I am complete. Still would like the adapter to be cheaper.


Ones made for Vip recievers, computers and the tuner box for tv's are all more expensive. How *cheap* do you want it to be?


----------



## jlluck

garys said:


> Ones made for Vip recievers, computers and the tuner box for tv's are all more expensive. How *cheap* do you want it to be?


I think 10 bucks is good sell price for a simple OTA adapter. Is there something else you get with the adapter other than the ability to get OTA programs and record them I don't know about?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The Hopper OTA module gives you the ability to record 1 program on the OTA channels and view the OTA channels available in your area. These are the only added capabilities with the module. Thanks.



jlluck said:


> I think 10 bucks is good sell price for a simple OTA adapter. Is there something else you get with the adapter other than the ability to get OTA programs and record them I don't know about?


----------



## 4HiMarks

garys said:


> Ones made for Vip recievers, computers and the tuner box for tv's are all more expensive. How *cheap* do you want it to be?


It was built in to my 921 and my 622, so it cost nothing. For those of us who live in between two major TV markets and have no other way to receive programming from the other DBA, they ought to give it away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

4HiMarks said:


> It was built in to my 921 and my 622, so it cost nothing. For those of us who live in between two major TV markets and have no other way to receive programming from the other DBA, they ought to give it away.


The built-in ones still cost something... they didn't give those away, it was factored into the price.

As for being "owed" just because you have no other way to receive programming... Actually, that's the scenario where they have zero incentive to give it away. IF you can't get it any other way, then of course you have to pay to get it.

In a perfect world, I wish they had stuck to the built-in ones sometimes... but then, these external ones have a chance of being improved/upgraded as technology evolves too and IF the OTA tuner fails, you can replace it without having to replace the entire receiver.


----------

